# The Closer S07E19 Last Rites (OAD: 07.30.12)



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Oh my! I did not see that coming. Well, I did right when she entered the room and started talking to her, but not before that.

Those screams were very jarring as was the door slamming shut at the end.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I knew something bad was going to happen when her mom kept saying that she wanted to talk to her for a few minutes and Brenda was always too busy. As soon as she said that she would bring the coffee to her Mom, I knew what was going to happen. 

Seeing Brenda so shaken by a dead body, when she is otherwise used to it and not phased by it, was chilling.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Not sure if it was great work by the makeup artists,
or just the total lack of normal TV show makeup,
but Willie Ray looked 100% completely dead.


phox


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Good fake-out, setting up the father's death and then zapping us with the mother.

By the way, on the off-chance that I'm not the only one who didn't know, the continuation of The Closer, Major Crimes, premieres directly after the series finale of The Closer in two weeks.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Given that there are two episodes of The Closer left, and Major Crimes premieres in two weeks, I figured the premiere would follow the other finale. Glad to have that confirmed. Of course, I could've just checked my TiVo...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I had no idea Major Crimes was premiering so soon. I figured it would be the next season of The Closer.

(Don't watch commercials; have this crazy little thing called TiVo... )


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I had no idea Major Crimes was premiering so soon. I figured it would be the next season of The Closer.
> 
> (Don't watch commercials; have this crazy little thing called TiVo... )


Yeah, the problem with the previews / ads for Major Crimes is that they show the entire cast - and two current major players are not included. That would seem to give away who the leak is in the squad (the other one is Pope and I think we can safely assume he's certainly not the leak - so no spoiler there).


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

ADG said:


> Yeah, the problem with the previews / ads for Major Crimes is that they show the entire cast - and two current major players are not included. That would seem to give away who the leak is in the squad (the other one is Pope and I think we can safely assume he's certainly not the leak - so no spoiler there).


I didn't even think about looking at the cast of the new show. But you're right, I look on the website for the new show and there's one carryover missing, besides Pope. Hmm that will be interesting to see how that plays out. The whole leak thing seems to have gone to the back burner, I had all but forgotten about that.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Just speculation, but


Spoiler



does anyone else think that Gabriel's law student girlfriend is the leak? Gabriel confides in her and she some how passes on the information to someone else.



Not so much speculation here.....



Spoiler



Corey Reynolds who plays David Gabriel doesn't appear to be moving over to the spin off 'Major Crimes'. Could be fall out with his girlfriend possibly being the leak and could explain his absence.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Corey Reynolds who plays David Gabriel doesn't appear to be moving over to the spin off 'Major Crimes'. Could be fall out with his girlfriend possibly being the leak.


That is a good point Malcontent. Although I would be tempted to spoilerize that entire thought.



Spoiler



That would make sense, as I don't see Gabriel as one who would sneak around Brenda's back like that. It would also make sense why they went out of their way to introduce the girlfriend last week.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I believe that spoiler is how it will play out,


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

That was exactly my thought, yes. It actually seemed too obvious (to me) at the time.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I always think of _Outland_ when I see Frances Sternhagen in something. Since she won't be on the show anymore I had to go download and watch it.

They telegraphed something serious with her repeated attempts to speak with Brenda. Then not showing up for breakfast it was pretty obvious, so it was seen coming for a good while. What I wasn't prepared for was Brenda's wail when she realized her mother was dead. 
I've heard people scream, cry, wail on-screen before, but nothing like that. Together with what seemed like a long closeup view of Willie Ray, you really felt like you were seeing her find her mother.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

Well


Spoiler



If Gabriel tells his girlfriend information about what happens at work and she passes it on, then Gabriel is the leak. He wouldn't be a mole but he would be the leak.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

yes they telegraphed it - 
but i think i was saying out loud
no no no no no as she took her the coffee
a brilliantly chilling 90 seconds of TV brilliantly acted


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It reminded me of when Buffy's mother died...not the same reaction, but the same very stark, intense emotion, well-written, -acted, and -directed.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It reminded me of when Buffy's mother died...not the same reaction, but the same very stark, intense emotion, well-written, -acted, and -directed.


What! Buffy's mom died! So much for my plans to catch up on the episodes saved on my DVR.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It reminded me of when Buffy's mother died...not the same reaction, but the same very stark, intense emotion, well-written, -acted, and -directed.


Yup.

I cried at both...


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I'm going to miss Brenda Lee.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Howie said:


> I'm going to miss Brenda Lee.


Brenda Lee is alive and quite well living here but Brenda Leigh will be moving on.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Late to the game and I haven't watched the next episode yet (and didn't look at the spoilers as I wasn't sure if they had to do with the missing cast member for _Major Crimes_ or what I am thinking about the next episode), but I was wondering if Willie Ray was trying to tell Brenda Leigh that she discovered that she, too, had some kind of health issue or that Clay was REALLY not acting like himself. I would be shocked, but maybe not too surprised, if Clay had some kind of BAD reaction to his treatment and he wound up killing her.

Not as fun to speculate when the next episode has already aired, though. I blame watching WAY too much Olympics coverage and falling behind on everything else. 

I pretty much figured as the breakfast scene was playing out that Willie Ray was dead, and as much as I don't care for Kyra Segwick as an actress, she nailed the reaction in that scene. Very well done!


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Jon J said:


> Brenda Lee is alive and quite well living here but Brenda Leigh will be moving on.


I never even thought of it being spelled Leigh. Is Brenda Lee really still alive? I can't even remember what songs she was famous for.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

Howie said:


> I never even thought of it being spelled Leigh. Is Brenda Lee really still alive? I can't even remember what songs she was famous for.


You've never rocked around the Christmas tree, Johnny One-Time? I"m sorry.


----------

